# quote



## marla (Aug 2, 2003)

how do I use the quote? When I click on it, everything shows up. What do I do if I only want to quote part of it?


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 2, 2003)

You click the quote button and the previous post shows up enclosed in [ quote ] ...... [ /quote] tags. Then you delete what you don't want and add your reply after it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nikos


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 3, 2018)

test


----------

